# Looks like we're in for a minor SHTF conditions



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

We're slated to see a line of Tornado's come thru in about an hour or so. If you believe the NWS we're looking at between 6 & 9 substantial storms.

One's already touched down in Waverly with three dead in a mobile home.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> We're slated to see a line of Tornado's come thru in about an hour or so. If you believe the NWS we're looking at between 6 & 9 substantial storms.
> 
> One's already touched down in Waverly with three dead in a mobile home.


Bad news but a good thing to be prepared to face. Hope it fairs well.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope you have a secure basement or root cellar to hold up in.

Crazy winter here, usually 3 ft of snow on the ground, and calling for thunder storms tonight. Ice fishing has been downright scary


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We just had a few here in central NC about 2 hours ago ,, we are ok ,, power went out for about a hour , still windy here .


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Best wishes to all in the path.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

We had 3 touch down here yesterday. Some damage but no reported deaths as far as I know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Be safe Real Old Man.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Well it's now almost 8 pm and we dodged a major bullet here. The storms went north and south of us and they are still assessing the damage, but it looks like 6 of our citizens aren't with us any more. 3 from a manufactured mobile home about 70 miles south of us.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I haven't been in a hairy storm in years. SA doesn't get many thunderstorms. Back in East TX, we got some bad ones. Glad y'all are ok


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Glad to hear you're OK ROM.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

wheew glad is all clear now for yah ROL.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

It may be a little late now, but Godspeed. Hope for the best, plan for the worst. Take solace in that you are more prepared that 99.9% of everyone else out there..



Real Old Man said:


> We're slated to see a line of Tornado's come thru in about an hour or so. If you believe the NWS we're looking at between 6 & 9 substantial storms.
> 
> One's already touched down in Waverly with three dead in a mobile home.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

One of the benefits of living in hurricane alley is we rarely get harassed by twisters. Those things are sudden and scary! With a week or more of warning, if you die in a hurricane you're either very dumb or very unlucky.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Thunderstorms in northern New England right now. There goes the rest of the snow............

Maybe shore fishing soon....ice is taking a beating.

Thanks the Lord no twisters here.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow that seems early in the year for tornados. Stay safe.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks gang for all the support and best wishes. You're right it was very early in the year. the thing that got folks was that in the past we'd get maybe one that they'd have to track. Last night they were tracking at least 6 - 8 from 6 miles north of NC all the way to 6 miles south of DC. that's what had everyone worried.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Damn its always sad and frightening to hear about loss of life through these means. All we can hope for is a lesson learned on preparedness and listening to the emergency system. If you are in the way get out. Hunker down at a place not in the hot zone. Your life is far more important than any building or possession. 

Glad you and yours are ok.


----------

